# The Long and Lonely Eyre Highway in Australia



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

Read about this very long and straight road in Australia...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11/the-long-and-lonely-eyre-highway-worlds.html


----------



## Kadee (Nov 28, 2014)

I have traveled this road on our way to Perth Western Australia ,. After selling our home in Adelaide in 2004 we traveled many km"s arround Australia with our car and caravan for two years.
It has some spectacular scenery, traveling accross the Nullarbor plains as we call it some say it's boring but that's because they don't take the time to look and travel a little off the main road, we have lots of photos of the area but will have to see if I can post some one day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

That would be great Kadee, would love to see more pics of that area.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2014)

Wonder how many fall asleep driving this road. ?

Great as a runway for airplanes.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 29, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Wonder how many fall asleep driving this road. ?
> 
> Great as a runway for airplanes.


The road is used as a runway for the royal flying doctor in case of accidents or if anyone living in the area gets sick.
The biggest problem with the road is overseas tourists breaking down and not carrying enought water in the summer time it's a very long way in between service stations if you break down.thankfully there is lots of information available at Cuduna before venturing on to to very long trip from South Australia to Perth W.A.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 29, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That would be great Kadee, would love to see more pics of that area.



Not really sure how to put photos from computer to tablet but will try soon


----------

